# Gods Bud Over 4 oz per Plant Using 600 Watt Hps



## yemeneezer (Jan 10, 2011)

When you create something this amazing, you gotta show some friends.


----------



## welshsmoker (Jan 10, 2011)

nice, enjoy mate...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 10, 2011)

all i can say is fuck yea !!!! + rep...


----------



## GutterGravy (Jan 16, 2011)

nice got any advice for people seeking buds that size?


----------



## yemeneezer (Jan 17, 2011)

The right strain,a bunch of love and even more luck!


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Jan 17, 2011)

daaaaaaaamn.

journal?


----------



## tatamama (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine get like that but only the biggest. have lots half that size every grow. Four or five monsters like those out of 20 or so. Grow 2 to 3 plants and wahla! I will have four giant colas on this grow on one plant because I am doing the same thing this grow. Using 2 plants under 1khps. Have another 1k will put up in last 3 weeks to show you all it aint so hard. You guys just have to get the right shit. LOL. Flours won't do it but good light, good air, right humidity and well. I have grown them that big and f ed it up because of the rh but it was my first grow. Mold was unseen by my untrained eye and my lack of rh control.. Not so tough to grow super sized if you don't grow many plants and well sorry I like 3 lbs of bud rather than 12 ozs and just a beautiful giant photo of a bud. But still a nice looking flower! Tell us your light and plant numbers please????



yemeneezer said:


> The right strain,a bunch of love and even more luck!


----------



## tatamama (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry I see the light number now. How many plants??




tatamama said:


> Mine get like that but only the biggest. have lots half that size every grow. Four or five monsters like those out of 20 or so. Grow 2 to 3 plants and wahla! I will have four giant colas on this grow on one plant because I am doing the same thing this grow. Using 2 plants under 1khps. Have another 1k will put up in last 3 weeks to show you all it aint so hard. You guys just have to get the right shit. LOL. Flours won't do it but good light, good air, right humidity and well. I have grown them that big and f ed it up because of the rh but it was my first grow. Mold was unseen by my untrained eye and my lack of rh control.. Not so tough to grow super sized if you don't grow many plants and well sorry I like 3 lbs of bud rather than 12 ozs and just a beautiful giant photo of a bud. But still a nice looking flower! Tell us your light and plant numbers please????


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 17, 2011)

+ rep./ Nice my friend.


----------



## That Canadian (Jan 17, 2011)

That's god bud? What company? Clones or seed? How many plants? Veg time? Soil/hydro?

Lol + rep


----------



## yemeneezer (Jan 19, 2011)

The plants I started from seed bcbud depot

4 plants total grown in maxipots 3.78 gal
Fox Farms Oceans forest hydrotone for irrigation
Canna floura nuts, Boost, and PK 13
600 watt hps super bulb 85.000 lumens if i recall finished the last 10 days under a Hortilux eye blue.
co2 enriched to 1200ppm
I have been a grower for a couple decades now, and I can truly say this is one of the highest yielding plants ive ever been lucky enough to enjoy.
It also is beginner friendly. We tried to shock a couple females in to Hamining, Light shock, nuts shock etc, no such luck they just kept trying to flower. Strong strain with a stonger smell.


----------



## yemeneezer (Jan 19, 2011)

I will try to find the rest of the pics of the plants and the grow area.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 19, 2011)

nice buds thats a monster plant


----------



## yemeneezer (Feb 9, 2011)

I grew just four plants. Started from seed purchased from Chronic Pain Releaf Center in long beach. I think its origins are from bcbuddepot? 
Started the seeds in 1 1/2in grodans, transplanted to 3.78 gal maxi pots. Veg time was 6 weeks, flowered for just over 8 weeks, avg yield 4 oooozy ounces.
Hey thanks for the positive feed back by the way. I have been at it for a long time and had my ups and downs, thanks for the ups.


----------



## JOSE MANUEL (Apr 13, 2011)

How far did you keep you light from the canopy? And was it air cooled?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 13, 2011)

tatamama said:


> Mine get like that but only the biggest. have lots half that size every grow. Four or five monsters like those out of 20 or so. Grow 2 to 3 plants and wahla! I will have four giant colas on this grow on one plant because I am doing the same thing this grow. Using 2 plants under 1khps. Have another 1k will put up in last 3 weeks to show you all it aint so hard. You guys just have to get the right shit. LOL. Flours won't do it but good light, good air, right humidity and well. I have grown them that big and f ed it up because of the rh but it was my first grow. Mold was unseen by my untrained eye and my lack of rh control.. Not so tough to grow super sized if you don't grow many plants and well sorry I like 3 lbs of bud rather than 12 ozs and just a beautiful giant photo of a bud. But still a nice looking flower! Tell us your light and plant numbers please????


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice grow. God Bud has been on my list for several years now, just haven't done it yet.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 13, 2011)

haha stealing pics i see


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 13, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> haha stealing pics i see


Fascinated. Tell me more...


----------



## d6520 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


>


Haha.... Lmfao.... Thats what I was thinking


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 13, 2011)

its 2 obvious..plus i've seen those pics b4 at least the first 2..and all those plants look like different strains..in the 1st pic the guy cheesing has a sativa dominant plant and the 2nd pic is like a 60/40 indica dominant and the third looks 50/50


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think the first pic looks sativa dominant at all, and the second pic looks like the same exact strain just with all of the side branching removed.

And I doubt very seriously that _anyone_ can make the distinction between a 60/40 and 50/50 indica dominant cross from one picture.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 14, 2011)

i made it and i know for a fact that 1st pic is sativa dominant, look at the bud..to me its like common sense i been doing this way to long.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2011)

you made it?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 14, 2011)

the distinction...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 14, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> the distinction...


Whatever man. I disagree with your assessment, and I've got plenty of years in this too.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 14, 2011)

but u cant tell that plants a sativa lol REALLY? im calling shananagans PLUS ive seen those pics b4 PLUS let him answer...who ru?? did u post the pic?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2011)

you know people post here and on other forums


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 17, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> you know people post here and on other forums


i must know something u dont know..still waiting for a response from dude..and hellraizer, TROLL ON. TROLL


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 17, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> i must know something u dont know..still waiting for a response from dude..and hellraizer, TROLL ON. TROLL


I'm not responding because what's the point. I'm not into arguing on the internet.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Apr 18, 2011)

Conspiracy huh. Well, I've taken over 1100 pics of my last two grows. The reason I take so many is so that I can pick and choose which ones look coherent to the others. A camera(cheapy in my case) can make plants look so different from pic to pic. I've noticed my vanilla kush looks way more sativa dominant than in real life.....usually......some pics look right. Besides, it not like a 4oz. plant is something to inspire lies and deceit. It's not THAT amazing, even when growing regular style.
Here's some pics from the last grow. 

11 plants with a 4oz. avg. on a 15 day veg.(vanilla kush A pheno got 6), Top-drip hydro, 6x8 room(screen slightly smaller), 2k light, House and Garden nutes.


----------



## chief blunts (Apr 18, 2011)

^^^ perfecto!!! 

vivas los motas!

or something like that, i hate hydro(couldn't tell you why, maybe the whole im american and know nothing about therefore its bad mentality)

however i must say, that is a very very nice setup


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I'm not responding because what's the point. I'm not into arguing on the internet.


what? lol wow sorry if ur confused but no one was talking to u or about u...u didnt start this thread yemester or whatever his name is did and he's a fake trying to fit in cuz i know one of those pictures is of someone i know..so i know hes a fake


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 18, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> Conspiracy huh. Well, I've taken over 1100 pics of my last two grows. The reason I take so many is so that I can pick and choose which ones look coherent to the others. A camera(cheapy in my case) can make plants look so different from pic to pic. I've noticed my vanilla kush looks way more sativa dominant than in real life.....usually......some pics look right. Besides, it not like a 4oz. plant is something to inspire lies and deceit. It's not THAT amazing, even when growing regular style.
> Here's some pics from the last grow. View attachment 1556719View attachment 1556721View attachment 1556723
> 
> 11 plants with a 4oz. avg. on a 15 day veg.(vanilla kush A pheno got 6), Top-drip hydro, 6x8 room(screen slightly smaller), 2k light, House and Garden nutes.


that is beautiful..id +rep u but its hard to do through my ps3..someone +rep this guy for me


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 18, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> what? lol wow sorry if ur confused but no one was talking to u or about u...u didnt start this thread yemester or whatever his name is did and he's a fake trying to fit in cuz i know one of those pictures is of someone i know..so i know hes a fake


You're a real fucking bundle of sunshine aren't you? I bet you're a blast to be around...


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 18, 2011)

u sound like a blast to mmaann lol who r u and y are u talking to me still? u got a problem?


----------



## yemeneezer (May 1, 2011)

YOu are the biggest dumb ass ever! 
1 These pics are from four plants all the same strain God Bud
2 Grown by Me asshole, I am 20 year vet at this shit boy.
3 You want proof here it is call or come by Chronic pain releaf center of long beach ask about Wally's God Bud, thats me and my pics examples of the bud are also available there.

4 your an idiot if you claim to be able to look at a pic and say some shit like thats 60/40, or 50/50. Your 100% full of shit. DO YOU RESEARCH NEXT TIME FAG>


----------



## yemeneezer (May 1, 2011)

Oh and if you can find another of those pics that didn't originate from me, i'll quit smokin weed and start meth tomorrow, just save me a spot on the couch.


----------

